# WOOOOO BOSTON!!!!!!!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

*WORLD SERIES BABY!!!!!!! WORLD SERIES!!!!! *


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo GO SOXS


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mindy you need to come home to help celebrate.
Only in Boston do the players come out in their undies to celebrate.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Leeann..I was about to rap some poetic justice about how I need to be in texas supporting my team in the middle of a slew of football junkies...and that I had to represent..and then you mentioned the undies..

And I got to picturing Tek and Ellesbury in their skivvies and suddenly being home for the game didn't seem all that bad..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Leeann..I was about to rap some poetic justice about how I need to be in texas supporting my team in the middle of a slew of football junkies...and that I had to represent..and then you mentioned the undies..
> 
> And I got to picturing Tek and Ellesbury in their skivvies and suddenly being home for the game didn't seem all that bad..












hmmmm it would be nice seeing those legs & bum in undies. I LOVE his legs..
Remember this game? Yup I was sitting about 7 rows up on home plate, very good game.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahaha...I have a close up picture of that on my myspace pic under 'who I'd like to meet' and it says 'tek..so I can kiss him for this' 

I have pics under my myspace as well of him and schilling warming up. At one point I totally disrespected my country..cause as they were bowing their heads for the national anthem I was taking pictures of Tek from behind. 

That man...were he not married.... lol


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

In case you haven't heard already...

*

WE WON BABY!!! WE WON AGAIN FOR THE SECOND TIME IN 3 YEARS!!

FIRE BABY! WE'RE on FIRE!!*

eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I watched every game! Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Congratulations!

I remember when "my" team was in the World Series and I loved it too, so I'm very happy for your excitement!


----------

